# New Turner to site



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, My name is Linda and I have been turning for about a year or so. I got interested in woodturning at the Woodworking Show in 2007, and have been learning to turn since then. I enjoy tuning boxes, pens, and now I am learning to do small bowls. A friend recommended this site as a good source for learning and encouragement. I looking forward to posting with you.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome, Linda ...to the 'vortex'... We can always use 'new blood'...full of new ideas and suggestions....

Treat us to some pictures of some of your work.. Most of us started only a year or two ago so you are among your 'peers'..LOL...(except Galvbay...he's in a class by himself...whatever class that is..LOL):tongue:

Hop on in...glad ya dropped by...

Jim :cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the site, I look forward to seeing some of your work


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Howdy Linda welcome aboard. Post up some pics when you get a chance. Where are you located? 

With all the new blood here we'll need to set up another turnathon sometime soon!

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Linda...welcome to the 'basement'! Great group of people in here that enjoy making chips. Looking forward to seeing some of your work soon. gb


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome Linda! Enjoy the vortex! My wife turns as well BTW.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for your interest. Here are a few pens and a box. 
Linda


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I almost forgot the most important thing --MY shop/garage.
Linda


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!! With a shop that neat and clean ol' Trodery is gonna fall in love with you....:tongue:

Beautiful work on the pens....Are you sure you are a beginner ??? LOL

Like that inlay/glue up work on the pens.. Is it some kind of metal ? Curious and 'potlicking' minds wanna know...:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to the bottom of the board. Looks to me like you are well on your way to an old pro at turning. The pens looks great with the inlays and the box looks good also. Keep em comming on here.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

The inlays are (1) brass, which was hard for me to turn and I had a few explode (2) veneer and (3) a coke can. My favorate to make is with deer antlers !
Linda


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

lady linda said:


> I almost forgot the most important thing --MY shop/garage.
> Linda


Be prepared to meet Trodery as Tortuga said. :rotfl:

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard. I am a non turner right now because Ike decided I needed a break. That is some nice work .


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome Ms Linda!

I don't know why these fellas are picking on me  I'm a bit of a "neat freak", I started doing a little turning but quickly figured I could not stand the mess it made so I sold my lathe and all the goodies that went with it 

Your shop is pretty clean


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

A bit of a neat freak.......PLEEEZZZZZZZ you mean a full blown Neat freak. Heaven for bid you drop a piece of popcorn he will have the vacum on before it hits the floor. 



trodery said:


> Welcome Ms Linda!
> 
> I don't know why these fellas are picking on me  I'm a bit of a "neat freak", I started doing a little turning but quickly figured I could not stand the mess it made so I sold my lathe and all the goodies that went with it
> 
> Your shop is pretty clean


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Linda - glad to have you. Good looking work there - really like the inlays.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice shop, and beautiful pens. Welcome


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Linda...GREAT looking shop! Nice tool collection too! Looking forward to seeing more of your work. gb

Trod's quote of the day....._*I'm a bit of a "neat freak*",_

lol..he hyperventilated the first time he visited my shop! Wore my broom plum down to the handle sweeping the floor! Here is a picture of his shop.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I am NOT a neat freak !! I cleaned up for the picture--the shavings are usually on the floof so if something comes loose they will catch the fall !! I turn every day so every few days I have to clean up--now tools have to be put back in some order or I can't find what I need and spend to much time looking for them. Time spent at the lathe is time well spent and keeps the streets safer !!
Linda


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome Linda, Nice work.....

Is the fence on you chopsaw really pink...or does it just look like that?

Keep up the good work!!

bb


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Silly boy, YES that is pink on the chop saw-- does it come in any other color ? pink is for GIRLS !! 
Linda


----------

